# 9/16 Cape May



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Hit the Beach with some Fresh mullet Left with 17 Blues between Ann and I. 1-3# using Mullet rigs


----------



## Willie in NEPA (Mar 13, 2007)

Those blues are all over, lots of fun too. :fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

Way to go Barry.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice ... a few bluefish dinners to be had


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

26 Monday!
Sunday when my G/F and I hit the beach there were two guys fishing 25 ft from the Pipe on the beach, we walked another 100 ft south set-up and got 17 Blues using Mullet rigs. The two guys we pased caught 3 Blues. Well monday when we got there they were on the spot we had sunday, We set up on there sunday spot and caught 26 blues! We were packing up they moved down to us and said they were going to fish our "Hotspot."
both days they were fishing those cheap steel leaders with the snaps to hold the hooks and using 1" chunks of mullet they had 3 when we left

Guy said he did not want to spend money on a Mullet rig!


----------

